# Add-a-Line Game



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

I read one of these on another forum I visit and couldn't stop laughing. 

I'll start, then you add a line to the story.


Here we go:


Yesterday while I was out flipping burgers on the grill....


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 26, 2007)

A big bird flew by and  ...........


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 26, 2007)

landed on the side burner, near the beans.  Meanwhile, the sizzling...


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 26, 2007)

Burgers  were starting to flare up, and you could smell.......


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

the cinged feathers as the bird flew off into....


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 26, 2007)

the treetops, igniting a nearby stand of dry bamboo, which did not deter Jenny from fixing homemade relish, but....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

did excite the neighbors. You should have seen them running...


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 26, 2007)

running for the garden hose, but the poor bird couldn't............


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

stop laughing because the people had...


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 26, 2007)

sprayed each other with water, trying to........


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

put the nozzle on with the water already running.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2007)

Ah yes, it was like a nice springtime rain - except for the screaming that is.  You should have seen...


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 26, 2007)

the looks on everones face, not knowing what to to but laugh and the burgers.....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

looked almost as bad as the little bird. The now charred bird, swooped down from the tops of th bamboo and...


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 26, 2007)

grabbed a burger and flew off to the neighbors roof.   As other birds flock to the grill .....


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 26, 2007)

all the humans rushed indoors, screaming, expecting a Hitchcock...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 26, 2007)

like event to happen but instead.....


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 26, 2007)

Jill, who had just come home from the office, called Dominos for pizza.  Betty was angry when she heard this....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

but Jill explained that they were using the Domino's pizza drivers as bait for...


----------



## Buck (Mar 26, 2007)

the grizzly bear they had chained in the basement which was just beginning to...


----------



## carolelaine (Mar 26, 2007)

douse the spreading flames.  The smells from the grill began to mingle with the smell of charred........


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

bamboo which is reduced now to ashes. Twenty nine minutes later the "Pizza Boy" arrived.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2007)

...and Jill rushed to meet him.  Well, hello dearie...so nice of you to...


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

be so prompt.  Come on in for a minute while I find my purse.".....


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh,  dear can't find my purse !  Will you take change/?--Good, Sorry all I have is pennies!  The Pizza guy was about to..........


----------



## middie (Mar 26, 2007)

Get angry when Jill decided...


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

to get his mind off things by dropping a few coins and bending over in a provocotave manner.  Just as the boy rushed over to help her...


----------



## RMS (Mar 26, 2007)

her neighbor came by to borrow a cup of sugar and


----------



## pdswife (Mar 26, 2007)

three teaspoons of vanilla ice cream


----------



## Buck (Mar 26, 2007)

for a new lasagna recipe she was testing for the big upcoming...


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 26, 2007)

wild game rotisserie bbq contest being held on the next block over, when...


----------



## Katie H (Mar 26, 2007)

the neighborhood slut appeared and asked if she could borrow a...


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2007)

You know us admins - we have to interject every now and then   - keep it clean


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 26, 2007)

ladder as her cat just climbed up the tree.....


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 26, 2007)

hey thats clean I didn't use the other word


----------



## RMS (Mar 27, 2007)

and refused to come down so she had to


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

knit a huge net with her fishnet stockings to.....


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 27, 2007)

catch the 90 pound catfish in the lake just down the road.  She was just getting the boat into the water when.....


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 27, 2007)

the ice cream vendor drove by, ringing his bells, and stopped his truck under the tree where...


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 27, 2007)

the cat jumped down and dug her paws into the ice cream freezer.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

The cat let out a wild "MEOW!", and jumped out of the freezer wearing ice cream sandwiches on all four of its paws....


----------



## RMS (Mar 27, 2007)

then attacked the lady with its frozen claws causing her to...


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

lose sight of the 90 pound catfish and her boat.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 27, 2007)

because she fell into a manhole ....


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 27, 2007)

only to extricate herself in a few minutes finding herself now in China, (that story about digging a hole to China was true afterall!) at a dim sum festival.  She ordered three, but the dipping sauces...


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 27, 2007)

were not to her liking so she threw it back at the vendor.  He looked at her with wild eyes and....


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 27, 2007)

tossed her out onto the street...


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 27, 2007)

and she tumbled over into the water.  She saw her boat there, and she.......


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 27, 2007)

Swam out to it only to be drug down by the very same catfish she was searching for and it......


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 27, 2007)

dragged her back to where it all started and being snagged in the very net made from the fishnet stockings !  Everyone was so happy yelling and decided to ---


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

cancel the thread she started on DC "ISO Catfish recipies"....


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 27, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> cancel the thread she started on DC "ISO Catfish recipies"....



Huh ????????


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

The catfish saved her, right?......all I could think of.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 27, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> The catfish saved her, right?......all I could think of.



Whew, thought you canceled this thread -


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 27, 2007)

Since the fish was so big, everyone decided on putting it on a spit and having a fish fry and everyone can.....


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 27, 2007)

pay homage to the mighty fish, but before they could place it over the open flame the fish......


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

jumped off the spit and started singing "Hello ma baby, hello ma darlin."......


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 27, 2007)

all the same time whipping out his tophat and cane.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 27, 2007)

The crowd cheered and sang along and as they were dancing, the catfish quietly snuck away and slipped into the water swimming far beneath the surface, when the people noticed the fish was gone they.........


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 27, 2007)

once again had to resort to calling Pizza King, but...


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

Uncle Bob showed up with his traveling BBQ and....


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 27, 2007)

It was closed. "What will we do?" cried one hungry soul. "how will we feed all these people?", cried another. Thats when from the back of the crowd came 
a voice"I saw this recipe on Discuss Cooking one day, we can use this......"


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

set of Tater Mitts and....


http://www.tatermitts.com/  for those who didn't know. - LOL


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 27, 2007)

a little touch of Uncle Bob's Bourbon.....


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 27, 2007)

this 100 lb bag of potatoes that was donated by the Army.  We can make this wonderful....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

...batch of Bourbon potato pancakes with...


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 27, 2007)

a reduced bourbon sauce as syrup. Everyone agreed that was the thing to do, but Uncle bob wasn't to sure......


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 27, 2007)

because he only brought a limited amount for the trip....


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 27, 2007)

and chugged it all.  That caused Bill to call for the Potato Cannon "Spudicus"!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

(freeze-frame for the "Cannon Spudicus")

...through the fog you could see the ginormous cannon appear with none other than....Phinz behind the wheel....


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 27, 2007)

" I couldn't get the whole cannon in the view finder of my camera, so I couldn't post it on the "What's this a photo of" thread so I thought I would bring it here for you all to see. Now how can I be of service to you?" he asked..........


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

....just then, everyone had the look on their faces...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 27, 2007)

because kitchen elf was in it wearing a tiarra and doing her famous pagent wave.....


----------



## Katie H (Mar 27, 2007)

and unfortunately she didn't have a stitch of clothes on and she was really proud of...


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 28, 2007)

The new Pink Robe she was wearing and wanted to thank all who ....


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 28, 2007)

voted for her through her penny a vote campaign.  They raised enough money for a new traveling apron ...


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

equipped with Lojack and made from...


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

hand sewn silk and taffeta, but the colors ........


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2007)

matched the pizza delivery boy's uniform, causing all those present to gasp and comment, "Oh my!"  Kitchen Elf was so horrified that the nearby chef knife, just delivered by UPS, became an instrument of revenge as...


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 28, 2007)

she slashed at the watermelon waiting to be served, just then ....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

sprayed everyone with the seeds like a human Howitzer...


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 28, 2007)

Everyone was too late in getting out their umbrellas so they all had seeds stuck in their hair and all over their clothes and skin.  They looked at each other and.....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

and began to sing "Kumbaya"...(cut to slow motion Howitzer)....


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 28, 2007)

And those who used to be Girl Scouts started shouting the GS Motto:  On my honor I will try....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

not skip Daryl, Daryl and Larry's house while out selling....


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

our wares. We we always honor......


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

Visa, Master Card & Paypal.....


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2007)

The Meatlovers Pizza with stuffed crust and extra toppings.  Needless to say, when the paramedics arrived...


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

They found everyone suffering from a mass cheese overdose, so being quick to act they were.........


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 28, 2007)

All given an enema and hosed down with the garden hose, as the bees were swarming around everyone covered in watermelon, then they all just.....


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 28, 2007)

cowered in fear because they were all allergic to bees.  They got out their Epi pens and....


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

went to town. Injecting those to the right and those to the left. Before too long they felt a little like ............


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 28, 2007)

children who eat too much candy on Halloween.  They decided to lay down and take a nap because the bees mercifully had went back to their hive.  The people......


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

who were not sleepy decided to explore the area. Entering into the wooded area the group silently looked at the undesturbed beauty. Then Middie said "Look over there. Is that what I think it is?".........


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

..Alix and the other Mods rushed over as well to make sure it was PG...


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 28, 2007)

It was Grawp....the giant who lives in the Forbidden Forest near Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry.  They looked about in confusion....How did they get to the Forbidden Forest??


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

Thats when Alix said "I bet it was the catfish. He put a spell on us."
(Well they did try and cook him after all).....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

Grawp insisted we try HIS canned peas and carrots, as they were FAR more superior than the Jolly Greens variety....


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 28, 2007)

But he takes after his brother, Hagrid, and his cooking is HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

So the group of DCers gave it a shot anyway.....


----------



## Buck (Mar 28, 2007)

but his butter beer is just like...


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 28, 2007)

Rosmerta's, so he's going to try and sell the recipe on eBay....


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2007)

Not a chance as the site administrators closed the internet until they could rewrite the recipes to edible standards.


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 29, 2007)

So the crowd had to settle for Grawp's peas and carrots.  They took one bite and....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 29, 2007)

everyone began to grow....


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 29, 2007)

hair from their ears and.................


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 29, 2007)

fish scales on their skin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yelled Renee Attili.....


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 29, 2007)

And the catfish came up from the lake and started laughing....


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 29, 2007)

only to be caught by professionals from Red Lobster who carved him up  into dunking sized bits, breaded and flash froze em, availble this week only.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 29, 2007)

"Oh, Thank You...Thank You" everyone gasped. Still growing hair and scales...


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 29, 2007)

they heard this maniacal laugh coming from a short distance away.  They looked over and saw....


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 29, 2007)

Stirblue and Verablue cooking over a smoldering cauldron


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 29, 2007)

as everyone watched, they couldn't believe what was in the cauldron .....


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 29, 2007)

The combinations of foods was beyond belief. Seafood, Beef,along with.....


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 29, 2007)

roasted vegetables and peanut butter.  They said, "We're making.....


----------



## csalt (Mar 29, 2007)

some hogwash for that herd of pigs over there. When they're fattened up enough we'll invite all the DC'ers from every country to a massive hogroast, 

 but there will be a competition to decide who brings the best relish to go with it. "Oh" said......


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 29, 2007)

Uncle Bob. "THat is a competition that I was Destined to win" with his special ingrediant tucked away in his pocket."My only concern is.........


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 29, 2007)

Will i have enough Bourbon for all the.....


----------



## Buck (Mar 29, 2007)

guys waiting out in Marge's woodshed?

Oh the heck with them.  What they really desereve is...


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 29, 2007)

Warm Kool Aid and the naughty chair, but then again......


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 29, 2007)

they are good to me, so maybe I will share my bourbon after all.Said Uncle Bob."Now If I could just find.........


----------



## Buck (Mar 29, 2007)

My elephant taming tools, then I could...


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 29, 2007)

put the cars in the oven and wash the pies...


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 30, 2007)

but first, I have to go buy the Turtle Wax....


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 30, 2007)

so I went to see candle making friend of mine, but he wouldn`t come out his shell.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 30, 2007)

and I needed to give Cuff and Link a good polish. After all, a shiny turtle ............


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 30, 2007)

makes the best soup but you've got to.....


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 30, 2007)

explain to it as you`re bringing it to the boil, This is hurting me more than it`s hurting you, of course...


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 30, 2007)

.....the Turtle Ain't Gonna Believe That, Because ............


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 30, 2007)

it has Ninja Powers and saw the state of your car!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 30, 2007)

KILLED BY A BOILED RUTABAGA ran the headlines of the Gazette


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 30, 2007)

The N.O.T.A. (National Association for Turtle Advancement) was ALL OVER this story.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 30, 2007)

3 years later the article was complete.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 30, 2007)

From that day on, Wednesday was renamed National Turtle Day (instead of Hump Day) in remembrance of the poor reptile.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 30, 2007)

Meanwhile the Hare was plotting something Dastardly!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 30, 2007)

Mashed turtle stuffed rutabagas, road grilled.  (yes the turtle had given his life to create unknowingly a great culinary classic)


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 30, 2007)

The Food Network began weekend long turtle recipie shows and a special Iron Chef featuring....


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 30, 2007)

Delia Smith (but it was actualy the Hare in Disguise).


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 30, 2007)

"Today's ingredient....Fresh iguana" the announcer annouced


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 30, 2007)

Jane Badler sat there staring at the reptile for a while before asking "do I know you"?


(in case that was Too cryptic see: Jane Badler - Biography)


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 30, 2007)

So Iron Chef Bobby Flay was thinking...."I can use chipotle peppers and avocados to make......


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 30, 2007)

Grilled Iguana Loin with a chipotle & avocado relish.  "Now...if I can only catch one of those little buggers...."


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 30, 2007)

a deep an Mysterious voice somewhere within the audience pipes up... "Use the Force....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 30, 2007)

It was Phinz weilding SPUDICUS!  (ta-daaa)


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 30, 2007)

A Ginormous Idaho was loaded up, and KA-BLAMMO...


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 30, 2007)

Alton Brown- "Iron Chef Bobby Flay has just completed another dish!  Mashed potatoes and Iguana!"


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 31, 2007)

the mashed potatoes were yummy but the Iguana was like chewing on ....


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 31, 2007)

an old rubber boot caught in a lake.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 2, 2007)

For the first time, the Chaiman was very upset with Flay's performance and immediatley requested him to be replaced by....


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 2, 2007)

Verablue! She is a whiz. "I'll show that "Boy" Bobby how to make Iguana. The first thing you have to do to it is............"


----------



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 2, 2007)

Shoot it boy, Shoot it! Dont let it get away! Thats the most expensive $43.74 cents I have ever spent, and you went and...


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 2, 2007)

...put it down at Scratch n Dent can goods remnants.  So go ahead, feed the masses with green bean hash and...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 2, 2007)

don't be stingy with the muskrat....thats it boy skin the lil bugger down to his birthday suit......


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 3, 2007)

...and don't forget to clean it good, taking the musk out --I'll get the water boiling and you can..........


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 3, 2007)

blanche that sucker with the mess o greens sis dun brung us and some of that lawn onion what Mavis pulled up down to the pond when she and...


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 3, 2007)

Clem were fishing for the brother of the catfish, that got away - when.....


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 3, 2007)

that ole onery cow came along and decided to knock ole Clem into the drink.....


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 3, 2007)

and he caught that eeeenormous trout but was so scared when he flopped it on land that


----------



## RMS (Apr 3, 2007)

he slipped in the mud and landed on his...


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2007)

Asston Kutcher lunch box.....


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 3, 2007)

That he was taking for the days stay in the wood shed!   Now all he could do is......


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 4, 2007)

gruff angrily and chuck the lunchbox into the air for it to only fall back down and land......


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 4, 2007)

on the back of a crocodile coming up the bank of the river......


----------



## RMS (Apr 4, 2007)

The croc didn't take kindly to this.  He started chasing after...


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 4, 2007)

all the V Dubs parked along the river bank, only to be captured by the Zoo's Cafeteria Ladies who quickly chopped him into messes and began a fine cajun fricassee.  However, the Park Ranger...


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 4, 2007)

running out of his tent pulling his pants up, after hearing thr ruccus....


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 4, 2007)

...insisted on Black Japonica rice instead of the usual long grain white par boiled product, but that could only be found in...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 4, 2007)

a far away land where few man have travel nor returned....


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 4, 2007)

with their wallets.  But, this mysterious place does offer...


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 4, 2007)

A full array of flavors to which any meat can be enhanced. Whether it's Beef, Chicken, Goat or.......


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 5, 2007)

possum.....magical aromas will drift into the night as.........


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel Ray comes to film her show on "How to Cook Possum---Yum" and .........


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 5, 2007)

Paula Deen wanted to chicken fry it with......


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 5, 2007)

two sticks of butter stuffed inside....


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 5, 2007)

a raccoon that was stuffed into a coyote calling it a Chiracote........the sound of this unique dish brought out none other than......


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 5, 2007)

BAM! Emeril with his essence and ...


----------



## phantomtigger (Apr 5, 2007)

he wanted to take it up another notch, so he also got out his...


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 5, 2007)

George Forman grill and.....


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 5, 2007)

made Possum patties. Now it was at that moment..........


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 5, 2007)

that reprentatives of PETA (people eating tasty animals) showed up and gave everyone present an award and a dutch oven and sent them out to the wilderness to cook.  Meanwhile in the studios of FoodTV,


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 5, 2007)

Sandra Lee was trying to figure out the decorating of the campsite !  When.......


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

Martha Stewart showed up with her designer ankle bracelet and.........


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 5, 2007)

enough bolts of camo-kakhi and a sewing machine to take care of the matter.  She also served her new fave camping snack: Chipotle salsa scones with avacado butter, but had forgotten the tequilla!  Thankfully,...


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob had some in his other pocket. So he......


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 6, 2007)

...shared with all, but saved his Bourbon for himself until ........


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 6, 2007)

Emeril needed it for his franks n beans dip.  THen things got heated up...


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob came running ranting and raven cause he was using his prize bourbon for Weenies ----------- ! He took Emeril my the collar to the wood shed and ......


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 6, 2007)

Bam!!!!!..........


----------



## mudbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob arose, dusted off the Essence, and strode toward


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2007)

the LIGHT and realized that Rachel Ray, Emeril, Martha Stewart, Paula Dean,  and other Food TV  stars  were  .............


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 7, 2007)

all there for a cook-off against......


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Apr 7, 2007)

Rachel Ray who in turn decided that...


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 7, 2007)

Going fishing with Uncle Bob would be a great challenge for them all .....


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

especially with only $40 dollars to spend for that day but...........


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 9, 2007)

everyone pooled their money for the feast of......


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 9, 2007)

Turduckin Day, when all the fowls get together and combine themselves in a ROman fashion for the culinary delight of all good....


----------



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 9, 2007)

and humanity, although the leader seems to question this trek each season, wondering why oh why they must put themselves in such danger. Isnt about time these folks learn to eat...


----------



## phantomtigger (Apr 11, 2007)

pickled pig's feet!  The fowls thought that........


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 12, 2007)

they were used too often for these feast and decided they would.......


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 12, 2007)

Stage a massive revolt. When the planets and the stars are in enlignment ...........


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 12, 2007)

They will all slip out and........


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 12, 2007)

tar and feather anyone who has ever eaten poultry. The hardest part was finding out exactly who they were. So Operation Fowl Weather started with......


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 12, 2007)

mixing up the smelly, gooey, stick black gloop and using a feather duster for dusting prints and guess what they found???????????????


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 12, 2007)

answer: Alton Brown's recipe for black sticky gooey stuff was better. But what to do with the pot of their original glop?  Just then...


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 13, 2007)

Mr. Macho Chicken Arrived and said " There's no need to Fear, Macho Chicken is here." All the hens went giddy with delight for Macho chicken is a very sexy chicken after all. But the roosters were none to pleased so they.......


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2007)

planned to take care of the struttin' chicken their way.....


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 14, 2007)

So late that evening when "Macho Chicken" was fast asleep, they pulled out a pair of cordless clipper and ..........


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2007)

gave him a buzz cut, only leaving a few feathers by his feet !!  When the other chickens saw him, they........


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 14, 2007)

clucked in amazement and thought that he now looked like a buzz-ard.  They brought him a mirror and he...........


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 14, 2007)

Fluffed the few feathers he had left, studied his reflection and then said 
"Now this is a look. I'm so macho I don't even need feathers to be sexy".
All the hens gathered and clucked. The Matriarch was the first of them to speak.....


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2007)

Henry, Iam sorry but you are no longer sexy and mocho !, you look like someone plucked a few brain feathers too!!   All the others were chuckling with their beaks under their wing.  Poor Henry.......


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 17, 2007)

Next................... !


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Henry planned a diabolical plot to revenge himself upon the roosters.  One night he stealthily and secretly slipped into the henhouse and.............


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 17, 2007)

sprayed them all with purple paint !  He ran from the hen house, laughing and .......


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 19, 2007)

Next .............


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 20, 2007)

All the commotion brought out Farmer Brown who, when he saw "Macho Chicken" thought he was dreaming. After all, who's ever seen a Rooster called "Macho Chicken" clipped of the majority of his feathers  and carrying a bucket of purple paint running out of the chicken coop? So Farmer Brown.....


----------



## phantomtigger (Apr 20, 2007)

got out his binoculars to see in detail what was going on.  Then he heard it.....


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 20, 2007)

...the sound he had hoped never to hear, the sound that brought fear to all...THE WHIR of the MAJIC BULLET BLENDER!  He ran...


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 20, 2007)

to get his margarita mix and a glass so he could.......


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 20, 2007)

Sit back and watch the antic's of the purple chickens trying to get back at Macho Chicken then all of a sudden.........


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 20, 2007)

Macho Chicken conceived a brilliant way to make amends and decided to  form a new rock group with the purple roosters-----otherwise all was going to end in purple, buzzed off feathers, destruction , and death.  So he got everyone together after passing out many margaritas suggested that their new group be called..............


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 21, 2007)

"The Purple Aces" - just then Farmer Brown .........


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 21, 2007)

who was still thinking he was dreaming...........


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 21, 2007)

drove his chevy to the levy but the levy was dry.  So calling AAA, his accidentally punched outer space on his cell phone and...


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 22, 2007)

Got a hold of Deegan, Who has been closing doing Cafe's for fun.  So Farmer Brown told him to ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 22, 2007)

fire up the grill and lay on the ribs and brisket.  Meanwhile, back at the campus of the University of Northern South Dakota at Trees, Prof Almanac perfectring his own Carolina bbq, text messaged Bobby Flay and...


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 23, 2007)

BAM !    A BBQ was planned with the ..............


----------



## phantomtigger (Apr 24, 2007)

Emeril decided he would join in the fun and interrupted Bobby Flay's reception of the text message.  Bobby found out about who did this and.....


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 24, 2007)

Challenged Emeril to a BBQ cook-off and ......


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

in one kitchen corner was "Bam-Bam" vs "Flare- up Flay" in the other--bets were riding high on who would win the battle---EVOO caused the lights to glisten off of their culinary appendages (hands) and to the sound of drumroll the food fight was on.........and then.............


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 25, 2007)

Sussie Mae Applebutter walked in and anounced as she was just recently the crabgrass princess of Squatgulch, Montana, the bbq would be cooked open campfire style from chuck wagons using boy scout camp cookware and canned beans from Dollar General.  As you can imagine, ...


----------



## phantomtigger (Apr 26, 2007)

Sandra Lee showed up showing Bobby and Emeril how to make semi-home made refried beans.  She reached for a can of beans and.....


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG, there was no color coordinated can opener to be found.  Just in time Capt Kirk, Spok and Scotty beamed down and fazered the can open, as well as blasting a rock surface to glowing red on which to cook her creation.  All was well until...


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 26, 2007)

until Dr. Bones started to do his metabolic scan on her..................


----------



## Barb L. (May 2, 2007)

Her beans and they were just fine for energy.  So they started to bbq unti they found out.............


----------



## expatgirl (May 3, 2007)

that insurance wouldn't cover her scan.  Oh, what will she do?????  But Sandra Lee, Bobby and Emeril still wanted to do the show and invited the Star Trek cast to come as well as many others and ................


----------



## Barb L. (May 3, 2007)

as they all did a parade around the campfire, Paula Deen was heating up her hoe's for hoe cakes, when........


----------



## luvanurse (May 3, 2007)

Along came a spider and sat down beside her. Oh my! She exclaimed. I will have to..........................


----------



## Barb L. (May 3, 2007)

Save that little creature, before the fire  gets it !   Sandra  Lee was pouring  drinks at the time while..........


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2007)

Bobby was grilling the horse's doovers, so all was about to end happily, even the grilled tequilla sunrise mac n cheese patties, but...


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2007)

alas, it started to rain.  Hard, icy rain.


----------



## Robo410 (May 4, 2007)

Alas not! the Ice preserved the food and into the freezer it went for another day.  THat day was scheduled for CInco de Mayo...the national Helman's Mayo Day.  But by 9 o'clock the blimp had not been launched...


----------

